# Standard Rates charged for Services..........



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

In this industry most of us are told what client pays, then have to make a decision if we can be profitable on the pricing or not. Some cases it is yes, and in most no! I have started reaching out to more local brokers that are performing our services in house, and the question comes up. " What do you charge for services performed". 

So, with never having this question asked before in this industry, I figured I would ask you all what your pricing would be? For all services provided, locks, cash for keys, sales cleans, inspections, grass cuts, snow removal, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you consider yourself in the preservation biz, charge the rates the nats are getting. HUD minus zero sounds good. Or, simply bill what you need to cover costs, pay your guys a fair rate and you a profit.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For wints and lock changes you can "standard" price.


For trash outs, janitorials and grass cuts I'd reserve the right to bid.


So many many of the janitorials I see even after 4 to 6 man hours of cleaning its still way too nasty to live in.

I had one two winters ago that after 16 man hours MIGHT have been acceptable for merry maids to start on. 
Heavy emphasis on MIGHT. It was horrible.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I bill what the going rate is in the private sector here. For example, A locksmith will hit you between $100 & $200, A plumber is around $250 for a wint, A landscaping co is $35-$40 for a small in town lot and $45 to $100 for an estate lot, Rough cutting is around $75-$85 an hour with a 2 hr minimum, Snowplowing is around $50-$75. Just keep in mind if your working on a bank owned for a broker they likely have an allowable schedule sent to them by the asset manager.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If some one wanted me to give them a flat rate on debris, lock, wint, grass cut and janitorial I'd be at $1500 min.

Virtually all the ones I see have AT LEAST 15 yards in them. Some (most) 30 to 45.
And then the janitorials...................................... S U C K!!!!

Last week I did a locally owned RENTAL.... over 30 yards and we didn't even get to the garage attic.
Or clean up the pile of dirt in the back yard. Landlord wanted it left.


----------



## 4square (Dec 4, 2012)

*Chargable Rates*

I have done a lot of work for agents in my area. I simply took the allowable price I was getting from my primary, then added 40% of that amount back in to the figure. Most of the time I knock off 10% it puts me just below what a locksmith or janitorial company will charge and the agent feels that they are getting a good deal and are more likely to send other work my way.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Imo It does not matter what you charge if there is NO service to stand behind. I have gotten calls at 7 PM on a saturday and had to go 1 hr to get a realtor in a house because they were using the wrong key !! I kept them for 4 years and was charging a pretty penny. Great service and start low not too low price wise to get a foot in the door and you will have a clientelle you won't belive.:thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I have always negotiated fees with clients...
Irregardless if you "bill" or fees are stuffed down your throat....
If you can not make the number work say NO...
period...

A company wants to stuff numbers down your throat we tell them no...
We also will not work with anyone taking a % unless they share the numbere and the % is of WHAT THEY BILL not WHAT THEY PAY.
Those are two different and if they are taking a % it is only fair that % is off what they bill...


----------

